# How to Indicate Parts in the Lathe Quickly



## HMF (Nov 11, 2010)

Here is one way to indicate parts on a lathe:


[video=youtube;tn7A9PqNftY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn7A9PqNftY&amp;feature=related [/video]- INDICATING PARTS IN THE LATHE QUICKLY


How do you do it?


Best,


Nelson


----------



## HMF (Nov 13, 2010)

Frank,

I know you are very busy with your site and all, but I could really use some detailed instructions on how to make yours because unlike the YouTube video creator, I do not weld, and need a solution that involves putting it together with bolts, screws, etc, like yours at newbie level.

By the way- 

Frank,

Thank you for your contributions here, which are much appreciated!

It is hard getting a forum going, and you are a great help!

Best,

Nelson


----------



## randyjaco (Nov 13, 2010)

Nelson,
By buying a cheap tool holder such as this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/AXA-QUICK-CHANG...pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item5640d98b22
depending on the type of quick change system you have, you should be able to put together something with the most rudimentary of tools very quickly.

Randy


----------



## MarkBall2 (Nov 14, 2010)

I used a chunk of 1/2" keystock on mine. Had a 5/16" ID shielded bearing & attached it to the keystock at the end. Then chucked it in the opposite end of my QC knurling tool. Works pretty slick.


----------



## HMF (Nov 14, 2010)

Really nice Frank, and something even I could make!

Thanks a lot for posting them. 

By the way for those who have't visited, Frank's Shop Tech (http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech) site really rocks- it's listed in his signature if you want to check it out!

Best,


Nelson


----------

